# Enhancing photos



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 29, 2008)

Is there much of a difference between these two photos?  The 2nd one I enhanced with software.









Thanks


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 29, 2008)

There's a big difference, in my opinion, Rob.  I like the bottom picture better.  It is brighter and I can see the pen better.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 29, 2008)

My question is "Can you see a difference?"


----------



## gketell (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, definitely.  The bottom one is lighter and you can see the detail in the wood grain better.  The tip is still too dark so you can't see the detail in the comfort grip but that could be fixed with some side-lighting.

gk


----------



## R2 (Feb 29, 2008)

Second photo is as Greg says.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 1, 2008)

Second is lighter, I agree![8D]


----------



## Daniel (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes I can see the difference. I also think this is a great example of photo correction for those that have gone beyond lighting set up and tents etc. I have often tried to explain that the difference between an ok photo and a good one is just a touch here and a tad difference there. This is a great example of what to be looking for in the way of difference. color is better int he bottom photo. it is brighter, and the pen does not seem to be in as much of a shadow. everything just looks better balanced in the bottom picture.


----------



## badger (Mar 1, 2008)

Next question...

What steps did you take to alter it?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hit a button called "Enhance photo" in my Kodak software.  Wish I knew what it did myself.  I have a crappy camera so every bit helps.
Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 2, 2008)

Better but still not good. Proper lighting at the beginning is best approach. Now, learn how to crop out all that wasted background. There are other controls besides the automatic 'enhance' that can further improve pictures like that.


----------

